# Pc bombensicher über das Internet einschalten ohne Wake on Lan ?



## Bullz (8. April 2019)

*Pc bombensicher über das Internet einschalten ohne Wake on Lan ?*

Hallo, 

weiters sollte sie so preiswert wie möglich sein. 

ich habe mich schon vor 1 Jahr dran versucht und bin mit Wake on Lan gescheitert weil so so einfach nicht ging, sehr komplex wurde und dann auch nur sporadisch ging. 
Ich verwende die united media connect box und keine fritzbox und dabei soll es auch bleiben. Es soll sich einfach mit wenig Geld realisieren lassen. 

Was für Möglichen habe ich ? Was ich so im Netz lese gebe es die Möglichkeit das sich der Pc einschaltet wenn er Strom bekommt. Gibt Produkte dafür unter 20 Euro bei Amazon.


----------



## airXgamer (8. April 2019)

*AW: Pc bombensicher über das Internet einschalten ohne Wake on Lan ?*

Es gibt so Steckdosen(-leisten), die kann man via App an- und ausschalten (meist über Dienste am anderen Ende der Welt, aber ist dann halt billig), die meisten Mainboards haben eine "Wake on Strom" Funktion, also anschalten wenn Steckdose Strom liefert. Die Funktion heißt meist "Power on AC". Sicherheitstechnisch sind diese Schaltsteckdosen, Glühbirnen mit App Steuerung und was es noch so alles gibt sicherlich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## fotoman (9. April 2019)

*AW: Pc bombensicher Ã¼ber das Internet einschalten ohne Wake on Lan ?*

Wenn es keine Fertiglösung sein muss (dann wird es ohen Asien-Spionage vermutlich schwierig oder alternativ mit einer richtigen und sicherern Hausautomatin teuer), könnte man sich mit der Kombination aus "Power on AC", einem kleine RaspPI, einer passenden Steckdodenleiste und einem irgendwie geschützten Webspeicherplatz (z.B. Google Drive) selber etwas basteln.

USB-Steckdosenleisten mit dem Raspberry Pi schalten | sweet pi – sweet home

Der PI läuft halt ständig (braucht ja kaum Strom) und fragt zyklisch auf den "Webspeicherplatz" ab. Sobal am Speicherort die passende Datei gelegt wird, schaltet der PI die Steckerleiste an, der PC fähr hoch, meldet sich irgendwo an (da hört die Sicherheit dann auf, aber es gibt ja Leute, die Teamviewer und co. vertrauen) und ist ab dann über diesen Server auch dann ereichbar, wen der eigene Internetanschluss dafür nicht geeignet ist.

Aber klar, das ganze gibt es nicht kostenlos. 44€ für die dort genannte Steckerleiste, 10-15€ für den PI-Zero (Netzteil und irgendein Gehäuse könnte vorhanden sein, wenn man dem Steckernetzteil für unbeaufsichtigten Dauerlauf traut).

Alternativ, falls nur WoL über den Router nicht geht, man aber irgendwie an einen immer laufenden Rechner durchkommt und WoL am PC allgemein funktioniert, könnte man auch nur den PI nehmen und darüber das WoL steuern.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2019)

*AW: Pc bombensicher über das Internet einschalten ohne Wake on Lan ?*



Bullz schrieb:


> Gibt Produkte dafür unter 20 Euro bei Amazon.



D-Link DSP-W115 mydlink WLAN Smart Steckdose-/ plug: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Geht 1 Euro drüber? Einfach nur damit Alexa auch was damit anfangen kann^^

Über die Cloud einzuschalten, wenn Du einen Zugang in Dein Heimnetz von draußen erlauben würdest.
Und dann einfach nur im Bios vom Rechner einstellen, was passiert wenn der Strom fließt.


----------

